# Photography: A couple of pics I took today



## Chris (Jan 24, 2007)

Went for a hike, and took a pile of pics. These are all the same place, couldn't determine which I liked best so I figured I'd toss them all up.

Resized from 2816x2112 btw, if anyone wants a full version.


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 24, 2007)

i kind of like the second one best

the darkness is brought out more which at the same time exentuates the light of the sun


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome pics 

I like the 2nd one.


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/chris/maud_full.JPG

3MB fullsize version of #2.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice pics Chris


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 24, 2007)

damn, nice stuff man... we got our first bit of snow today, it just makes everything look so nice


----------



## Pauly (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep no2 strikes me as the most visually pleasing too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 24, 2007)

They're all nice, to be honest.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2007)

looks pretty nice chris!


----------



## Leon (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Drew (Jan 26, 2007)

album liner note material, sir - the clouds, with the lake and trees cropped out.


----------

